# Who has stock at VapeCon 2018?



## Johan Marais

https://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-easy-fill-squonk-cap-100ml.html


----------



## BumbleBee

I have some of the 60ml ones here: http://vapeguy.co.za/wotofo-easy-fill-squonk-cap-60ml

I’ll try bring some of these as well as the 100ml ones along to Vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## timmymorton1

I'm not sure if this the right place to ask.

This will be my first year attending Vapecon. I would just like to know if its worth it to save up and buy my concentrates at VapeCon or will the prices be the same as they are at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## Silver

Hi @timmymorton1 

Am moving your thread into the "Who has Stock" subforum where vendors can comment directly about their stock and prices.

I am not sure what the pricing will be like for concentrates at VapeCon. My feeling however is that it is quite difficult for the DIY exhibitors to keep a wide range at VapeCon, so its probably going to be better to order online from the full range. 

But perhaps check out the exhibitor list here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-confirmed-vendors.t50639/#post-683287
And make contact with the DIY related exhibitors to ask them directly


----------



## timmymorton1

Silver said:


> Hi @timmymorton1
> 
> Am moving your thread into the "Who has Stock" subforum where vendors can comment directly about their stock and prices.
> 
> I am not sure what the pricing will be like for concentrates at VapeCon. My feeling however is that it is quite difficult for the DIY exhibitors to keep a wide range at VapeCon, so its probably going to be better to order online from the full range.
> 
> But perhaps check out the exhibitor list here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-confirmed-vendors.t50639/#post-683287
> And make contact with the DIY related exhibitors to ask them directly


 

Thanks


----------



## Andre

timmymorton1 said:


> Thanks


You might get a discount voucher for later online ordering. Plus someething to drink and eat. My experience at a Cape Town meet from Blck Vapour.


----------



## Nemesis

Will any vendors have the Wismec Active?


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Am creating this thread for *questions to VapeCon 2018 exhibitors about stock / products.*

Have seen several posts and threads to this effect and will move them in here. They will appear above this post after I have moved them.

Please use this thread for your stock/product questions at VapeCon.

This is in the "Who has stock" subforum so supporting vendors can answer freely and give further information.

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Thanks for this @Silver 

@Sir Vape will you guys be bringing the wotofo recurve squonkers?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JiveshB

anyone running specials on the Rage Squonk?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Any vendors with the Vandy Vape Pulse X Kit?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Good Day

Will any vendors be bringing spares for the DIY MOD builders? Like 510 connectors, battery sleds, etc?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Looking for Coppervape BF sqounker


----------



## baksteen8168

Also wondering if any vendors will be selling Vape Bags (specifically the UD double deck one)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

ooohhh... Just saw the Coil Master bag that VapeKing has on their website... @Stroodlepuff , Please take some with to Vapecon (and then hide them till Sunday)


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> ooohhh... Just saw the Coil Master bag that VapeKing has on their website... @Stroodlepuff , Please take some with to Vapecon (and then hide them till Sunday)



We have an even better bag going to VapeCon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have an even better bag going to VapeCon



PLEASE keep some for Sunday 

This camera bag that I am currently using makes me look like the vaping beggar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> PLEASE keep some for Sunday
> 
> This camera bag that I am currently using makes me look like the vaping beggar



Roger that

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have an even better bag going to VapeCon
> 
> View attachment 142620
> View attachment 142621



Stupid internet on my side just loaded the pics now.. Please remember to put my Squonker in my bag that I will be purchasing on Sunday


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> Stupid internet on my side just loaded the pics now.. Please remember to put my Squonker in my bag that I will be purchasing on Sunday



Lol I edited the post  didnt put the pics in when I first responded

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> ooohhh... Just saw the Coil Master bag that VapeKing has on their website... @Stroodlepuff , Please take some with to Vapecon (and then hide them till Sunday)



Check this out @baksteen8168 
We posted it in the Innovations / What's New thread
Its a new vape bag by Vape King
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-innovations-whats-new.t52516/page-2#post-706657

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol I edited the post  didnt put the pics in when I first responded


Ah... Sorry for blaming the internet then... 

See you guys on Sunday


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Check this out @baksteen8168
> We posted it in the Innovations / What's New thread
> Its a new vape bag by Vape King
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-innovations-whats-new.t52516/page-2#post-706657


Thanks @Silver 

As a side note, Will there be ATM facilities available, or will most of the vendors be accepting cards?

Also, If there are ATM's, could you please arrange for them to be as far as possible from other people? I don't want my ATM bombing to hurt anyone, I simply need as much cash as possible to purchase all these goodies.


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> As a side note, Will there be ATM facilities available, or will most of the vendors be accepting cards?
> 
> Also, If there are ATM's, could you please arrange for them to be as far as possible from other people? I don't want my ATM bombing to hurt anyone, I simply need as much cash as possible to purchase all these goodies.



Hi @baksteen8168 
Last year we had a Standard Bank ATM and this year we will also have one.

Most of the exhibitors do have card facilities, like they did last year

However I strongly suggest you bring extra cash on the day. The ATM bombed out last year for a while and we were calling the ATM Technical department but it wasnt easy to figure out what the problem was.

Bottom line - bring extra cash.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Hi @baksteen8168
> Last year we had a Standard Bank ATM and this year we will also have one.
> 
> Most of the exhibitors do have card facilities, like they did last year
> 
> However I strongly suggest you bring extra cash on the day. The ATM bombed out last year for a while and we were calling the ATM Technical department but it wasnt easy to figure out what the problem was.
> 
> Bottom line - bring extra cash.



So the ATM was so scared of being bombed that it bombed itself before anyone could get to it...

Noted @Silver - Cash will be carried.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Pulse 80w... anyone ?


----------



## BumbleBee

Cornelius said:


> Looking for Coppervape BF sqounker


I’ll be bringing Silver, Black and Solid Brass ones along

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zMeister

Looking for a Wismec RX gen 3


----------



## Dog666

timmymorton1 said:


> I'm not sure if this the right place to ask.
> 
> This will be my first year attending Vapecon. I would just like to know if its worth it to save up and buy my concentrates at VapeCon or will the prices be the same as they are at the moment.
> 
> Thanks


Flavour world and vape hyper are having a massive sale on concentrates and one shots Stand 99


----------



## Gimli

Really want a pulse BF kit, going on saturday so going to miss out on vape Kings special @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Cor

Who will stock the drop dead?


----------



## BumbleBee

Cor said:


> Who will stock the drop dead?


I think most vendors should have them, I will also be bringing a few along


----------



## Cor

BumbleBee said:


> I think most vendors should have them, I will also be bringing a few along


Ile come pick one up when i visit to buy some juice lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Po7713

Hi all 

Will any vendors have the recurve squonk? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyro

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have an even better bag going to VapeCon
> 
> View attachment 142620
> View attachment 142621


Does yours have a laptop compartment?


----------



## Faheem777

Also looking for the Wismech Rx gen3 dual


----------



## BumbleBee

Faheem777 said:


> Also looking for the Wismech Rx gen3 dual


Swing by at my stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Seems like only @BumbleBee and @Stroodlepuff watches this thread, So I'll definitely be spending some time (and money) at your stands

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@BumbleBee - a Question if I may. What would your choice be between the Wismec Luxotic and the Pulse 80w? I know it's like comparing apples to oranges, but I am genuinely interested in your opinion. Or should I just wait for the Recurve Squonker?


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Seems like only @BumbleBee and @Stroodlepuff watches this thread, So I'll definitely be spending some time (and money) at your stands


Awesome, it will be great to finally meet you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> @BumbleBee - a Question if I may. What would your choice be between the Wismec Luxotic and the Pulse 80w? I know it's like comparing apples to oranges, but I am genuinely interested in your opinion. Or should I just wait for the Recurve Squonker?


Pulse 80W over the Luxotic any day, unless you’re specifically looking for something small. The Recurve is going to be the larger and heaviest of the three and doesn’t offer the adjustment options of the Pulse, but I guess the best one will be the one that feels best to you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> Pulse 80W over the Luxotic any day, unless you’re specifically looking for something small. The Recurve is going to be the larger and heaviest of the three and doesn’t offer the adjustment options of the Pulse, but I guess the best one will be the one that feels best to you.


Perfect answer. Thank you @BumbleBee , a pulse 80w is on my shopping list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Caramia said:


> I am going to wait for the Recurve Squonker, it looks like quite a winner as a daily.
> 
> @BumbleBee - I wish we could make it, Hubby wants a Dvarw and Machete 0mg, and I need a plethora of stuff (besides tasting your new juice), but sadly we cannot make it this year


C'mon make a plan, you have to come around.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gimli

@BumbleBee any chance you'll have pulse BF kits at your stand? And what would the price be? Really want 1 to go with my pulse 80w


----------



## KieranD

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Pulse 80w... anyone ?


Come past Vape Cartel... Not a pulse... but something there may very well tickle your fancy a lot


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> Perfect answer. Thank you @BumbleBee , a pulse 80w is on my shopping list


Many reports of firing problems with the Luxotic lately. Pulse 80W also gets my vote. Enjoy VapeCon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

KieranD said:


> Come past Vape Cartel... Not a pulse... but something there may very well tickle your fancy a lot


And suddenly another vendor appears from the wild! 

Very interested to know what mod you are hinting at @KieranD (hopefully it's not one of those where the mod costs the same as a left kidney, right nut and big toe combined.  I mean, I get that exclusivity costs money, but I'd like to live after my wife sees my vape spending invoice )


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> Many reports of firing problems with the Luxotic lately. Pulse 80W also gets my vote. Enjoy VapeCon!


Thanks @Andre 

That just cements the choice


----------



## KieranD

baksteen8168 said:


> And suddenly another vendor appears from the wild!
> 
> Very interested to know what mod you are hinting at @KieranD (hopefully it's not one of those where the mod costs the same as a left kidney, right nut and big toe combined.  I mean, I get that exclusivity costs money, but I'd like to live after my wife sees my vape spending invoice )



No no not at all 
100W of regulated power and a dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli

KieranD said:


> No no not at all
> 100W of regulated power and a dripper
> 
> View attachment 142902


What mod is that and how much will it be? Looks awesome, also any chance you'll have Pulse BF kits there??


----------



## baksteen8168

KieranD said:


> No no not at all
> 100W of regulated power and a dripper
> 
> View attachment 142902


That does look interesting... Will come say hello.


----------



## KieranD

Gimli said:


> What mod is that and how much will it be? Looks awesome, also any chance you'll have Pulse BF kits there??



The A Leader hive Squonk kit  
R890 for the full kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1

KieranD said:


> The A Leader hive Squonk kit
> R890 for the full kit


@KieranD. You’ll definitely see me on Sunday for this

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Gimli said:


> @BumbleBee any chance you'll have pulse BF kits at your stand? And what would the price be? Really want 1 to go with my pulse 80w


Nope, won’t have the Pulse BF kits. But I will have a bunch of different panels for those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mc_zamo

Hi Everyone - I would just like to find out which vendors would be stocking the e-liquid range by Humble?? Donkey khan is my ADV and i would like to take the opportunity to stock up this vapecon:


----------



## Macaco

Hay guys, does anyone know if the Mike Vapes Recurve squonk mod will be available at Vapecon or am I too early to jump the gun hear? TIA.


----------



## Naseem_Choonara

Any vendors with the Geekvape Aegis Legend 200w mod


----------



## Raindance

Macaco said:


> Hay guys, does anyone know if the Mike Vapes Recurve squonk mod will be available at Vapecon or am I too early to jump the gun hear? TIA.


@Macaco, Maybe put the question in the "who has stock" thread, vendors can respond there but not in the open forum.

Hope this helps, regards


----------



## Mac75

Macaco said:


> Hay guys, does anyone know if the Mike Vapes Recurve squonk mod will be available at Vapecon or am I too early to jump the gun hear? TIA.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/709876

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Yip, I've seen it listed on a participating vendor's specials pamphlet


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Any vendors stocking the Suorin Air?


----------

